# Need Transport Help Thursday 2/17 AM



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Portsmouth, OH | M-9 

Hello,

We are trying to get this guy from where he is at up to Columbus, OH tomorrow morning. If there is anyone that can help, could you please send me an email to [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Do you need someone to get him from shelter to where?
Do they need authorization from your rescue to pull?
Money?

Please post.

You are wonderful!

M-9

Scioto County Dog Pound
Portsmouth, OH
Phone: Please use email 
[email protected]


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of info! Kind of busy day today!

I have a volunteer that is in Columbus and will be coming back to Toledo sometime tomorrow, so if she could get him in the morning that would be helpful. I can get/give more info to a direct volunteer so they could connect.

He is already on hold for us, we paid to have him vetted across the street from the shelter. If we can't get someone to help, our volunteer may have to drive down there to get him, but we hate to do that because she's already so far from home and she does sooooo much for us and it would make an extremely long day for her!

Thanks!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel

Thanks for the info. At the moment, I don't know of anyone that could help.
I am so sorry.
I hope she can go get him!
He looks like such a wonderful and sweet boy!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If you go to the rescue section there is a listing by state of members that are interested in doing transports. Maybe you can contact them by pm.


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

Our volunteer is just going to go get him. I saw the posting for the transport, but haven't had much time to be on the site, just enough to post for help. Thank you all for your suggestions! He will be safe!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel

You and the volunteer are just wonderful-I am so happy for this sweet boy.
Do you know what he will be named?


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm going to let the volunteer name him since she is doing most of the work. We will let you know!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel

Yes, she should definitely name him!! When is she getting him?
Please tell her that I think she is wonderful and can you let us know what she says about him?


----------

